# Powered passenger seat?



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

We are looking at the Atlas as a family hauler. One thing I can’t seem to see in any reviews or pictures is if the passenger seat is powered and has lumbar on any trim? Does anyone know? Also, any VW sales folks in the Midwest on the Vortex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

You don't mention new or used or what year you are considering. 
For 2018 the “available features” chart shows 8 way power on front passenger seat for: 2.0T engine, SEL Trim (only); and 3.6 engine for SEL and SEL Premium Trim. All other trims are 4 way manual passenger seat..


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

2021 new, is what I’m thinking. I have a 2019 Tig SE now and it only has power drivers seat. Was hoping there was an option for new Atlas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

My ‘21.5 SEL-P has power passenger, no lumbar. Drivers has power and lumbar. Others will have to chime in for other trims.


----------



## somd (Feb 2, 2017)

My 2019 Atlas SE has tilt and fwd/back adjustment only on front passenger seat. The no height adjustment is a real problem as the seat sits really low and my wife is on the short side. Even my 2015 Passat S model has height adjustment In front passenger seat.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

2021.5 SEL Premium has passenger forward/back, seat back angle adjustment, and up and down height adjustment. No power lumbar....the power height adjust is nice and not all vehicles at this price point offer it....and for the record, the height on the passenger seat is crazy how high and low it will go in my opinion....

SB


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

SEL and SEL Premium both have full power passenger seats. No lumber on any model for passenger side. Which is really weird.


----------



## officeboy (Mar 9, 2021)

somd said:


> My 2019 Atlas SE has tilt and fwd/back adjustment only on front passenger seat. The no height adjustment is a real problem as the seat sits really low and my wife is on the short side. Even my 2015 Passat S model has height adjustment In front passenger seat.


The 2021 SE has manual passenger seat adjust. It's like a pump and you pull it up to lift and push down to lower... And then the handle falls off.


----------



## somd (Feb 2, 2017)

officeboy said:


> The 2021 SE has manual passenger seat adjust. It's like a pump and you pull it up to lift and push down to lower... And then the handle falls off.


😆
I have had quite a few VWs over the years and the “pump action” height adjustment handles do tend to be a little iffy.


----------

